# The Never Ending Story: Chapter Nine



## Unforgiven (Dec 27, 2007)

Chapter Eight



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Then Major Tom





Burgess said:


> called Ground Control





craigberesh said:


> three two one


----------



## Radio (Dec 27, 2007)

We Have Ignition!


----------



## Shreknow91 (Dec 27, 2007)

We Have Liftoff...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 27, 2007)

of the cosmic


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 27, 2007)

nuclear powered Toyota


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 27, 2007)

with an 8-track


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 27, 2007)

time machine which


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 27, 2007)

threw off sparks


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 27, 2007)

and ion deathrays


----------



## Burgess (Dec 28, 2007)

like powerful Tanklights


----------



## fnmag (Dec 28, 2007)

illuminating the entire


----------



## Burgess (Dec 28, 2007)

Western Hemisphere !

 _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## fnmag (Dec 28, 2007)

Eureka! Slim yelled


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 28, 2007)

My carbonized bacon


----------



## Burgess (Dec 28, 2007)

is Nice & Crispy !


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 28, 2007)

So Slim ruled


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 28, 2007)

with iron fists


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 28, 2007)

until Romulan battlecruisers


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 28, 2007)

competed with dogsleds


----------



## DoubleDutch (Dec 28, 2007)

in blinding moonlight


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 28, 2007)

revealing a shadowy


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 28, 2007)

government flashlight investigator


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 28, 2007)

Who carried a


----------



## Burgess (Dec 28, 2007)

Tickle-Me Elmo


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 28, 2007)

and an easy-bake


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 28, 2007)

pizza oven with


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 28, 2007)

him on cases


----------



## Burgess (Dec 28, 2007)

he investigated.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 28, 2007)

Slim concealed his


----------



## fnmag (Dec 28, 2007)

intense desire to


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 28, 2007)

play spyder solitaire


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 28, 2007)

by himself


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 28, 2007)

wearing lace pajamas.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 28, 2007)

The Investigator saw


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 28, 2007)

Billy Mays selling


----------



## Burgess (Dec 29, 2007)

England by the Pound


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 29, 2007)

the Emerald Isle


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 29, 2007)

was willingly participating


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 29, 2007)

in M&Ms production


----------



## Burgess (Dec 29, 2007)

of Aluminum Titans !


(wouldn't that be _*Alumans*_ ?)

_


----------



## AvPD (Dec 29, 2007)

He was standing


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 29, 2007)

next to yoda


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 29, 2007)

with a LIGHTSABER


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 29, 2007)

powered by tritium


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 29, 2007)

colored headers in


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 29, 2007)

order to better


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 29, 2007)

see you my


----------



## fnmag (Dec 29, 2007)

ever rambling jabberwocky.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 29, 2007)

Suddenly, a Ballerina . . . .


----------



## fnmag (Dec 29, 2007)

with two left


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 29, 2007)

handed nine irons


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 29, 2007)

escaping from prison


----------



## Burgess (Dec 29, 2007)

with O.J. Simpson


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 29, 2007)

said, "Hi. I'm...."


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 29, 2007)

lonely for love


----------



## fnmag (Dec 29, 2007)

The wolverine crept


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 30, 2007)

into a crypt


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 30, 2007)

folowed by Michael Jackson


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 30, 2007)

disguised as a


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 30, 2007)

third warp nacelle!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 30, 2007)

Then Captain Janeway


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 30, 2007)

said "BLUE ALERT!!!"


----------



## AvPD (Dec 30, 2007)

, took out a phaser


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 30, 2007)

, and shot Slim!!! :green:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 30, 2007)

But Spock was


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 30, 2007)

ready with a


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 30, 2007)

Klingon disruptor gun


----------



## fnmag (Dec 30, 2007)

and Slim conquered


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 30, 2007)

as the Borg


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 30, 2007)

's weapon went BSOD


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 30, 2007)

while Counselor Troi


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 30, 2007)

spouted incessant psychobabble.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 30, 2007)

Spying his Nintendo,


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 30, 2007)

Slim fired up


----------



## Burgess (Dec 30, 2007)

his '53 Studebaker


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 30, 2007)

and took Troi


----------



## Burgess (Dec 30, 2007)

to Tannhauser Gate


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 30, 2007)

where StarGate was


----------



## Burgess (Dec 30, 2007)

playing on WideScreen !


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 30, 2007)

Slim pleaded, "Don't!"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 30, 2007)

But she did!


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 30, 2007)

Everyone was stunned!


----------



## fnmag (Dec 30, 2007)

but Lola danced


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 30, 2007)

the hokey pokey


----------



## fnmag (Dec 30, 2007)

while she gyrated


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 30, 2007)

to Digimon music,


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 30, 2007)

and Imperialdramon used


----------



## AvPD (Dec 31, 2007)

a phased plasma rifle


----------



## Burgess (Dec 31, 2007)

on the Tribbles.


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thia caused a


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 31, 2007)

rift in the


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 31, 2007)

space-time continuum


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 31, 2007)

producing over 1 trillion


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 31, 2007)

terawatts of antiprotons


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 31, 2007)

which messed up


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 31, 2007)

the global warming


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 31, 2007)

theory, proposed by


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 31, 2007)

angry polar bears


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 31, 2007)

and urinated penguins.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 31, 2007)

Slim's laboratory experiment


----------



## Burgess (Dec 31, 2007)

to create Life . . . .


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 31, 2007)

on a chip


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 31, 2007)

made Al Bore


----------



## Burgess (Dec 31, 2007)

scream: " It's ALIVE ! ! ! "


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 31, 2007)

Crawling toward Slim


----------



## Burgess (Dec 31, 2007)

the FrankenCree Monster . . . .


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 31, 2007)

sheepishly asked, "Dad?"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 1, 2008)

, where's the batteries?


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 1, 2008)

"Dad, Power Now!"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 1, 2008)

Gimme AC adapter!!!


----------



## Burgess (Jan 1, 2008)

Grunting:


"Mmmmm NiMHs . . . ."


"Gooooodddd . . . ."


----------



## djblank87 (Jan 1, 2008)

But then came


----------



## AvPD (Jan 1, 2008)

the downside of


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 1, 2008)

rechargeables, which is


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 1, 2008)

Slim's son exploded!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 1, 2008)

The gas from


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 1, 2008)

venting Li-Ions


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 1, 2008)

and dairy farms


----------



## Burgess (Jan 1, 2008)

ignited, and went


_


----------



## craigberesh (Jan 1, 2008)

out like a


----------



## Burgess (Jan 1, 2008)

Blast of Thunder !


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 1, 2008)

Greenies everywhere were


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 1, 2008)

piercing the smoke


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 1, 2008)

hugging the trees


----------



## Burgess (Jan 1, 2008)

, coughing and gagging !


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 1, 2008)

"Don't taz me..."


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 1, 2008)

bro! Meanwhile, slim


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 1, 2008)

was burning a


----------



## gtsx (Jan 1, 2008)

New Years stogie


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 1, 2008)

feverishly attempting to


----------



## mckevin (Jan 1, 2008)

convince himself that


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 1, 2008)

FrankenCree was alive.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 1, 2008)

After a while


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 1, 2008)

, the odour of


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 1, 2008)

his smoldering couch


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 1, 2008)

and burning Nintendo


----------



## mckevin (Jan 2, 2008)

brought the realization


----------



## lightsandknives (Jan 2, 2008)

that he should


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 2, 2008)

call the FBI


----------



## fnmag (Jan 2, 2008)

for some pizza


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2008)

and a Pepsi!


----------



## fnmag (Jan 2, 2008)

30 minutes later


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2008)

, the semi arrived


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 2, 2008)

crushing his flowers


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2008)

and killing the


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 2, 2008)

neighbor's pet moose!


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 2, 2008)

Driving the semi


----------



## mckevin (Jan 2, 2008)

was famed moosehunter


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2008)

Rachael Ray, who


----------



## Burgess (Jan 2, 2008)

Goosed the Moose


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 2, 2008)

with her International!


----------



## Burgess (Jan 2, 2008)

Scout 4 x 4 vehicle.


----------



## lightsandknives (Jan 2, 2008)

But alas, the


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 2, 2008)

levee was dry


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 2, 2008)

and the good'ol


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 3, 2008)

boys were drinking


----------



## fnmag (Jan 3, 2008)

whiskey and rye


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 3, 2008)

singin, dieselducy is


----------



## Burgess (Jan 3, 2008)

singing:

"DieselDucy in the Sky with Diamonds" !


(oops, sorry . . . . couldn't resist) 

_


----------



## AvPD (Jan 3, 2008)

The truck exploded


----------



## Burgess (Jan 3, 2008)

debris was everywhere


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 3, 2008)

breaching the levee


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Jan 3, 2008)

while quoting Jackson


----------



## Burgess (Jan 3, 2008)

-5 member, Tito


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 3, 2008)

Micheal who, what


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 3, 2008)

brought CreeMonster back


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Jan 3, 2008)

sleddogs couldn't pull


----------



## AvPD (Jan 3, 2008)

as The Thing


----------



## lightsandknives (Jan 3, 2008)

slurped milkshakes while


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 3, 2008)

doing the twist


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 3, 2008)

while Chubby Checker


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 3, 2008)

bought a maglite


----------



## fnmag (Jan 3, 2008)

and twisted the


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 3, 2008)

night away with


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 3, 2008)

a blue luexon LED


----------



## fnmag (Jan 3, 2008)

on Strawberry Hill


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 3, 2008)

Ain't that a shame!!


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 3, 2008)

In Cherryhill Park


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 3, 2008)

behind some bushes


----------



## Burgess (Jan 3, 2008)

he violently retched


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 3, 2008)

into garbage bags


----------



## Burgess (Jan 3, 2008)

then placed them


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 3, 2008)

in the airlock


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 3, 2008)

at the airport


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 3, 2008)

in Macarthur Park 
(I think we're up to 4 or 5 song references in one day!) :huh:


----------



## Burgess (Jan 3, 2008)

These "barf bags" . . . .


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 3, 2008)

fit airplane lavatories


----------



## Burgess (Jan 3, 2008)

, creating a very . . . .


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 3, 2008)

strong suction force!!!


----------



## Burgess (Jan 3, 2008)

Suddenly, a passenger . . . .


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 3, 2008)

(deleted)


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Jan 3, 2008)

tackled Slim's shadow


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 3, 2008)

and smashed into


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 3, 2008)

the cockpit where


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 3, 2008)

Mrs. Robinson was


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 3, 2008)

wondering if Benjamin


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 3, 2008)

was as good


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 3, 2008)

a pilot as


----------



## gjg (Jan 3, 2008)

he was as


----------



## fnmag (Jan 3, 2008)

Duke of Earl


----------



## mckevin (Jan 3, 2008)

"Wow! This is"


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 4, 2008)

a bright Maglite


----------



## fnmag (Jan 4, 2008)

near Cathys Clown


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Jan 4, 2008)

crimson and clover


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 4, 2008)

in Rose's Cantina


----------



## Burgess (Jan 4, 2008)

on Montego Bay.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 4, 2008)

Slim's Little Bird


----------



## Burgess (Jan 4, 2008)

, named Wooly Booly,


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 4, 2008)

saw My Dingaling


----------



## Burgess (Jan 4, 2008)

with Peggy Sue

:kiss:
_


----------



## lightsandknives (Jan 4, 2008)

under the boardwalk


----------



## gjg (Jan 4, 2008)

where I lost


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 4, 2008)

my Mag LED!!!


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 4, 2008)

Barbara Ann & Rhonda


----------



## fnmag (Jan 4, 2008)

goin uptha country


----------



## lightsandknives (Jan 4, 2008)

eating green onions


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 4, 2008)

and drinking sour


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 4, 2008)

Monster Mash


----------



## fnmag (Jan 4, 2008)

a graveyard smash


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 4, 2008)

it caught on


----------



## fnmag (Jan 4, 2008)

in a flash


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 4, 2008)

like Jumpin Jack


----------



## fnmag (Jan 4, 2008)

Flash, it'sa gas


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 4, 2008)

coleman camping lantern


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 4, 2008)

or Cherry Bomb


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 4, 2008)

or fender skirts


----------



## fnmag (Jan 4, 2008)

Harley suicide clutch


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 5, 2008)

is better than


----------



## Burgess (Jan 5, 2008)

Our Last Kiss.

:kiss:
_


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 5, 2008)

Tell Me Lies


----------



## AvPD (Jan 5, 2008)

tell me why


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 5, 2008)

She's Not There


----------



## AnimalHousePA (Jan 5, 2008)

the H5N1 virus


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 5, 2008)

Eve of Destruction


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 5, 2008)

dawn of rebuilding


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 5, 2008)

, Afternoon (of) Delight


----------



## AvPD (Jan 5, 2008)

we're halfway there


----------



## fnmag (Jan 5, 2008)

stairway to heaven


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 5, 2008)

, highway to hell


----------



## mckevin (Jan 5, 2008)

. "Oh My My"


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 5, 2008)

My My Shirona


----------



## Burgess (Jan 5, 2008)

Fixin' a Hole


(not be be confused with Cree rings) 

_


----------



## fnmag (Jan 5, 2008)

black magic woman


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 5, 2008)

Sad but True


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 5, 2008)

clean your commode


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 5, 2008)

thrill is gone


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 5, 2008)

out the door!


----------



## Burgess (Jan 5, 2008)

Chain o' Fools


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 5, 2008)

and Howling Furies


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 5, 2008)

stabbing the drama


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 5, 2008)

queen with a


----------



## mckevin (Jan 5, 2008)

sprig of parsely


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 5, 2008)

in her toe


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 5, 2008)

jam from the


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 5, 2008)

jar Slim kept


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 5, 2008)

in his large


----------



## fnmag (Jan 6, 2008)

pot bellied stove


----------



## AvPD (Jan 6, 2008)

"Shiver me timbers!"


----------



## lightsandknives (Jan 6, 2008)

Slim's long lost


----------



## djblank87 (Jan 6, 2008)

brothers, girlfriends mom


----------



## mckevin (Jan 6, 2008)

was a pirate?


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 6, 2008)

"Arrrrrg, more rum"


----------



## fnmag (Jan 6, 2008)

15 men on


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 6, 2008)

hot tin roofs


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 6, 2008)

chased the cat


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 6, 2008)

in the litterbox


----------



## lightsandknives (Jan 6, 2008)

but the smell


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 6, 2008)

chased him away!!! :green: ee_you: :green:


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 6, 2008)

The demonic cat


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 6, 2008)

shoveled kitty litter


----------



## AvPD (Jan 6, 2008)

for analysis with


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 6, 2008)

a special multi-meter


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 6, 2008)

revealing a dangerous


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 6, 2008)

weapon part 25


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 6, 2008)

composed of urochrome


----------



## Burgess (Jan 6, 2008)

Kodachrome, and Fujichrome !


----------



## fnmag (Jan 6, 2008)

Slim reloaded his


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 6, 2008)

magnum tranquilizer gun


----------



## fnmag (Jan 6, 2008)

with the latest


----------



## Burgess (Jan 6, 2008)

batch of Prozac


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 6, 2008)

and other goopenthol


----------



## Burgess (Jan 6, 2008)

concoctions, such as . . . .


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 6, 2008)

cold turkey sammich!


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 6, 2008)

The cat knew


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 6, 2008)

the end was


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 6, 2008)

near for Slim


----------



## fnmag (Jan 6, 2008)

so Slim retreated


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 7, 2008)

to his bunker,


----------



## mckevin (Jan 7, 2008)

just before it


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 7, 2008)

went to Mars


----------



## Burgess (Jan 7, 2008)

Candy Company, for . . . .


----------



## lightsandknives (Jan 7, 2008)

a chocolate coating


----------



## fnmag (Jan 7, 2008)

of intricately molded


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 7, 2008)

Real live trainengines


----------



## AvPD (Jan 7, 2008)

that melt in

(originally followed "Milky Way Maglites" if memory serves correct not "real live tangerines")


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 7, 2008)

battery chargers Slim


----------



## fnmag (Jan 7, 2008)

designed from scratch


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 7, 2008)

paper and toothpicks


----------



## Burgess (Jan 7, 2008)

, hewn by Lumberjacks . . . .


----------



## lightsandknives (Jan 7, 2008)

Meanwhile, Slim's best


----------



## Burgess (Jan 7, 2008)

set of Dentures . . . .


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 7, 2008)

fell in spaghetti :naughty:


----------



## Burgess (Jan 7, 2008)

"That's gonna' stain" . . . .


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 7, 2008)

his pink bra


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 7, 2008)

and it will


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 7, 2008)

**** him off


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 7, 2008)

when the sauce


----------



## Zot (Jan 7, 2008)

leaves an aftertaste


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 7, 2008)

of old sneakers :sick2:


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 7, 2008)

Slim's dentures concealed


----------



## Burgess (Jan 7, 2008)

his handy Fauxton


----------



## lightsandknives (Jan 7, 2008)

but smiling brightly,


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 7, 2008)

he produced his


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 7, 2008)

very smelly fart:sick2:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 7, 2008)

And they were


----------



## mckevin (Jan 7, 2008)

on the way


----------



## fnmag (Jan 7, 2008)

to the upper


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 7, 2008)

limit of human


----------



## fnmag (Jan 7, 2008)

toxicity levels which


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 8, 2008)

made Slim's wife


----------



## Burgess (Jan 8, 2008)

scream: 

:eeew: ___ :toilet:
_


----------



## mckevin (Jan 8, 2008)

"I'll be right


----------



## Burgess (Jan 8, 2008)

as rain, Tomorrow !


(mckevin, you changed it !) (wink)
_


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 8, 2008)

Your ex warned


----------



## AvPD (Jan 8, 2008)

the space shuttle


----------



## Burgess (Jan 8, 2008)

"Check yer' O-rings" !

:mecry:
_


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 8, 2008)

on your pinkmaglite


----------



## Burgess (Jan 8, 2008)

and the SRB's.


_


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 8, 2008)

so that they...


----------



## AvPD (Jan 8, 2008)

could interpret the


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 8, 2008)

alien polka party


----------



## lightsandknives (Jan 8, 2008)

in their pants.:huh:


----------



## mckevin (Jan 8, 2008)

There WAS room!


----------



## fnmag (Jan 8, 2008)

if the large


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 8, 2008)

black lagoon was


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 8, 2008)

full of Big Macs


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jan 8, 2008)

having been puked


----------



## fnmag (Jan 8, 2008)

Slim hates nonsense


----------



## Burgess (Jan 8, 2008)

, and overpriced SureFires.


_


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 8, 2008)

from online dates


----------



## Burgess (Jan 8, 2008)

with Russian women . . . .

:kiss:
_


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 8, 2008)

new to capitalism.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 8, 2008)

(and seeking marriage)

:devil:
_


----------



## fnmag (Jan 8, 2008)

So Olga charmed


----------



## Burgess (Jan 8, 2008)

Slim with her . . . .


----------



## fnmag (Jan 8, 2008)

tales from the


----------



## Burgess (Jan 8, 2008)

CandlePowerForums


----------



## fnmag (Jan 8, 2008)

which she knew


----------



## Burgess (Jan 8, 2008)

would arouse his . . . .


----------



## fnmag (Jan 8, 2008)

rapidly growing curiosity


----------



## Burgess (Jan 8, 2008)

and Flashaholic desires . . . .


----------



## fnmag (Jan 8, 2008)

to see into


----------



## Burgess (Jan 8, 2008)

the forbidding darkness . . . .

:candle:
_


----------



## fnmag (Jan 8, 2008)

which Olga would


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 8, 2008)

rule with whips


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Jan 8, 2008)

and walnut pizza


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 8, 2008)

chained to Slim's


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 8, 2008)

bony ankles that


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Jan 8, 2008)

regreted shoveling snow


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 8, 2008)

in the summertime


----------



## mckevin (Jan 8, 2008)

because everyone knows


----------



## fnmag (Jan 8, 2008)

this is nowhere


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 8, 2008)

like Olga's gulag


----------



## fnmag (Jan 8, 2008)

or Neils' Crazyhorse


----------



## Burgess (Jan 9, 2008)

and Cinnamon Girl.

:kiss:
_


----------



## fnmag (Jan 9, 2008)

and Southern Man


----------



## Burgess (Jan 9, 2008)

The damage done . . . .


----------



## fnmag (Jan 9, 2008)

after the goldrush


----------



## Burgess (Jan 9, 2008)

rust never sleeps . . . .

:wave:
_


----------



## fnmag (Jan 9, 2008)

oh lonesome me


----------



## Burgess (Jan 9, 2008)

, thought Slim . . . .


----------



## fnmag (Jan 9, 2008)

as he bemoaned


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 9, 2008)

"Donde esta Olga?"


----------



## fnmag (Jan 9, 2008)

on frozen steppes


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 9, 2008)

Slim remembered, "Yolanda!"


----------



## fnmag (Jan 9, 2008)

was also with


----------



## Burgess (Jan 9, 2008)

one glass eye . . . .


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 9, 2008)

Chito, the veterinarian,


----------



## Burgess (Jan 9, 2008)

made Tacos from . . . .


----------



## fnmag (Jan 9, 2008)

rotting prairie oysters


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 9, 2008)

Yolanda imported


----------



## fnmag (Jan 9, 2008)

from the land


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 9, 2008)

her sainted mother


----------



## fnmag (Jan 9, 2008)

often visited with


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 9, 2008)

tabloid reporters investigating


----------



## fnmag (Jan 9, 2008)

the child custody


----------



## Burgess (Jan 9, 2008)

of Cabbage Patch Kids.

_


----------



## fnmag (Jan 9, 2008)

Because, you see


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 9, 2008)

Angelina didn't adopt


----------



## fnmag (Jan 9, 2008)

Britneys' two kids


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 9, 2008)

who Slim erroneously


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 9, 2008)

sold on ebay


----------



## Unforgiven (Jan 9, 2008)

Chapter Ten


----------

